# Poison Ivy



## DirtyMtnBikeHer (Jul 30, 2009)

I know there was an old thread on here about poison ivy and controlling it but I couldn't find it ut: 
Anyway, looking for suggestions on controlling poison ivy. This is an area that is rampant with it and the trails are nearby a small creek and a big river so toxic chemicals would not be a good idea.


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

likely it is a native plant to your area so removing it completely should not happen (for a couple reasons) and wont happen without introducing something new in the area (chemicals, predator or gloves ). We spot spray (w/ chemicals) what we can reach with the wand from standing on the trails to prevent people brushing up on it. Light spray on the base. past that all PI is left standing to keep hikers/geocahcers from creating their own a->b trails. Other option would be to remove by hand, which you could not talk me into.


----------



## DirtyMtnBikeHer (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks, I was hoping somebody by chance had some sort of new creative idea but it seems like our just cutting it back (weedeater by my fearless friend) and keep it at bay is what we'll stick to right now.


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

The trail im working on right now has it in abundance. I have used some chemical sparingly, but mostly have cut back the stuff so people wouldnt rub up against it. Its a robust plant thats hard to kill.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

some of us, LOL, are immune to that stuff, as unbelievable as it may sound. I have never gone round with it, but my friends have and I was glad it was them and not me.

around here we have four seasons, so in the winter months, the leaves fall off and the plant probably goes dormant. if it does actually go dormant, I'd suggest doing your work then.

but if it was me and there was too much to deal with manually, I'd use chemicals (ever so lightly) to start with, followed by vigilant manual pruning as maintenance is needed.

one of our local trails has a nice long collonade of pi growing along side that would quickly overgrow the trail but for the continual foot and bike traffic keeping it back.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Doesn't matter if it's dormant or not, the urushiol is still present and active. If anything, it's easier to recognize when the leaves are out. It's hard to tell when it's in its shrub form what the little woody stems are.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Most of where we work is CA State Parks, we have poison oak (same Urishiol irritant) and it is a native species, plus we are not certified to spray (nor would we want to be). Working in it, you learn to manage it with multiple layers of clothing, gloves and gaiters to seal sleeves and pant legs (or duct tape). Fisherman's sun hat. Back at the trail head, use rubbing alcohol and a rag to wipe off hands after you remove gloves and hat, etc.

Go home, remove clothes and carefully place in washer. Use Dawn soap to clean hands, and then into the shower for a full TechNu washdown.

I am pretty susceptible to it, yet I can keep it from getting to me, or have for two years of trail building.

Note the "sleeves" from old light denim pants on his arms to seal gloves, those are over a couple shirts.


Setting pin flags every 12.5 feet.


When in the PO, that hat shield is up to that just eyes, nose, and mouth are open. Three shirts, and velcro sealed gloves around sleeves to nothing gets in.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I pee on it.
It takes several months of constant urination it one spot, but it eventually works.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

slocaus, it looks and sounds like you end up with a legal description of your trail when you're finished: surveyed and staked.

that's radically different than around here in southern idahoe. usfs, blm and our local city rec just eyeball the trail in and build away. it seems to work well enough on our public land around here.

building trail through the countryside depicted in your pics isn't very appealing. gotta hand it to you. 

and the precautions you take against the po, somewhat unbelievable. you are a dedicated soul.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

highdelll said:


> I pee on it.
> It takes several months of constant urination it one spot, but it eventually works.


Ain't no way I unzip and give the oak a way in, let alone drag it out. Had bad bad bad PO there once.......... :nono:    



mudflap said:


> slocaus, it looks and sounds like you end up with a legal description of your trail when you're finished: surveyed and staked.
> 
> that's radically different than around here in southern idahoe. usfs, blm and our local city rec just eyeball the trail in and build away. it seems to work well enough on our public land around here.
> 
> ...


We are in a CA State Park most times (I am the trail steward in chage there), and are regulated by the CA Coastal Commission as well. Lots of requirements to build in a government bureaucracy like that.  We walk through and rough flag (just ribbons to show where we want to go, then walk through with Superintendent, natural resources mgr, native resources mgr, archeologist, geologist. If they approve, then we file a Project Evaluation Form and submit to the main state office.

When that comes through, we go out and fine flag as stated above. Start to finish that is 2-3 years. We have a fantastic arrangement though. It is a pain since we have a very arid climate and very loose sandy soils.

And our riding is sweet.

Where in South Idaho? I was born in Boise, dad worked for Idaho Power Co, grew up in Grand View, Bliss, went to college in Pocatello. Moved out of there in the early 80s on the road as a bike mfg sales rep.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll be, a true to life idahoe native, out sowing some wild trail oats in the foggy california coastal range. no wonder you are so dedicated!

I'm coming to you live from boisetown and referencing the trails we have in our local foothills and the general area of bogus basin ski and bike area. all pretty nice trails in a very arid clime: 100 degrees yesterday, 97 today. the ski area offers comfortable refuge from the heat.

sweet looking terrain you have which I'm to guess looks out over the ocean on clear days. and nice looking, buffed trails. do you have to meet certain standards for trail difficulty/buffedness or can you build as you please, as long as it's passable? 

we're going through that growth pang right now in our new trail construction. new, younger riders want more features that challenge their abilities and the CREATORS have a hard time finding justification for that. we're moving forward, however and those trails are slowly coming online.

we've got some pretty dedicated builders up here, luckily, so every year we seem to have a new trail or two to ride. it's great, as I'm not getting any younger and it's all happening before I die. LOL.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, three miles in a 1000 feet above the Pacific.

Sorry to go so far out in left field on this. @mudflap, good talkin' to ya. I'll answer the rest of this in a PM in the next couple days.

You can build trails in the worst Poison Oak / Ivy conditions with careful management of the exposure. The best is to send those that are not susceptible out into the lead to stomp in down.


----------



## soccerdude (Aug 6, 2006)

Cortaid Poison Ivy Removal Scrub - never leave home without it! This stuff CURES poison ivy instantly. There's an abandoned house next to our with tons of poison ivy in the back yard and sometimes I have to go retrieve a neighbor kids ball from the jungle and I get the itch. A drop of this stuff and the toxin is gone! If I take too long to treat it a red bump may appear but it never itches. This stuff binds with the toxin and removes it from the skin. Takes about 20 - 30 seconds for it to work. Then I just wash or wipe away the cream and I'm cured. You can buy it at Wal-Mart for $10.00 for a 4 oz bottle.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Cortaid-R-Removal-Scrub-Poison-Ivy-Care-4-oz/12167312


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Snip off the plant about 2 inches from the base. Paint the stump with Garlon 4 herbicide. It's very effective and the amount of chemical used is miniscule when treated this way.


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

I use a lotion before I get out in it. It prevents the oil from doing it's thing. I think it's called Ivy Block....works great


----------



## calboy (Nov 3, 2005)

larlev said:


> I use a lotion before I get out in it. It prevents the oil from doing it's thing. I think it's called Ivy Block....works great


Yup, Ivy Block is the way to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## SunDog (Feb 21, 2004)

Some good info here: http://poisonivy.aesir.com/view/control.html


----------



## Dgtlbliss (Aug 21, 2008)

I've heard goats eat poison ivy. They seek it out as they find it especially delicious. One of my locals is rife with PI, and our hot, wet summer is only helping it thrive. We haven't tried the goats, nor do I think we will get permission to. We just cut it back.

edit - After further research, goats are not a good idea,


----------



## skipro101 (Apr 8, 2008)

You can go to your doctor and get shots for it. 3 in the series, given over a few months, usuallyin the winter (because if you get exposed after you had the first shot but not the last two..lord help ya!)

Some are immune after the 3 shots, others take 2-3 series (over 2-3 years to be completely immune).

I used to by hyper sensitive to it and after 3 years of shots (9 shots total), I dont have an issue with it.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

skipro101 said:


> You can go to your doctor and get shots for it. 3 in the series, given over a few months, usuallyin the winter (because if you get exposed after you had the first shot but not the last two..lord help ya!)
> 
> Some are immune after the 3 shots, others take 2-3 series (over 2-3 years to be completely immune).
> 
> I used to by hyper sensitive to it and after 3 years of shots (9 shots total), I dont have an issue with it.


Can you get a name for that? I have asked about it before. I have a friend who is a Dr and a mtn biker, he had not heard of it.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

there is no shot to cure poison ivy, only to help alleviate the symptoms.

unless you're having a severe allergic reaction, just let the poison ivy/oak/sumac run its course.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

alexrex20 said:


> there is no shot to cure poison ivy, only to help alleviate the symptoms.
> 
> unless you're having a severe allergic reaction, just let the poison ivy/oak/sumac run its course.


I know all about massive shots of prednisone, followed by prednisone taper packs, long before my trail work days.   :eekster:


----------



## skipro101 (Apr 8, 2008)

Can't remember the name of it, got it years ago. Search for poison ivy prophylactic and you might find the name.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

skipro101 said:


> Can't remember the name of it, got it years ago. Search for poison ivy prophylactic and you might find the name.


uh, huh, and I might not........

I have searched so much over the last 10 years, you have no idea.

Thanks, I figure I will find that cure, right after I win the lottery, Angelina Jolie jumps my bones, and the price of gasoline drops below a dollar a gallon....... :devil:


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Club trail steward here. We have some sections of trail that become almost impassable with it. 










In the next month or two this is going to completely blow up.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

I am so sensitive to Pi that i think I have the rash now that I have read this thread.
Technu, ivy dry, and other "cures' really only quite the itch. Benedryl and Gold Bond power is my go-to. Benedryl by mouth and Gold bond topical dries it out and relieves the itch. Cold showers calm things down also.
I have researched my brains out for the last 40 yrs and still get the rash.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Roundup.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

1spd1way said:


> I am so sensitive to Pi that i think I have the rash now that I have read this thread.
> Technu, ivy dry, and other "cures' really only quite the itch. Benedryl and Gold Bond power is my go-to. Benedryl by mouth and Gold bond topical dries it out and relieves the itch. Cold showers calm things down also.
> I have researched my brains out for the last 40 yrs and still get the rash.



-Have you tried Zanfel???

My P.O. "routine" is post-ride, within an Hour or so. Shower with Cool water, a washcloth & Dawn dish soap. Scrub the Sh*t out of the exposed areas TWICE. If a shower isn't available within that Hour after exposure I use Baby-Wipes.

If I know a certain area (body part) was slapped by a branch I'll grab the Zanfel and 1/2 the recommended dosage and scrub with that in the shower w/cool water.

The trick is to really get after it BEFORE you ever get the rash. I rarely get more than a finger-nail size spot these days since religiously following that routine.


-The other (main) thing is Trail-Work!! Get covered head-to-toe and REMOVE that sh*t!!!!!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

cmc4130 said:


> In the next month or two this is going to completely blow up


How do you manage the PI?
Are you allowed to use a non-selective herbicide to eradicate it?


----------



## OutLore (Aug 9, 2013)

Never tried this on PI, but I use a mix of white vinegar and salt as weedkiller. More natural than the commercial stuff, but might take a 2nd dose. Heat the vinigar slightly (it stinks so be aware) and add as much salt as it will take (there will be a limit) - I also keep a mix of vinegar, salt and water - put the salt in the water if you do that though to prevent the fumes & smell.

The water mix is less powerful (I typically do 1:1, but might do 1:2 Vinegar:Water for a regular treatment).

Just a thought if you're worried about commercial chemicals - might be worth mixing a small amount and trying it out.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

It's time sensitive. I also think that lathering down with sunscreen prior to the ride helps to minimize the effects/make it easier to remove. But you gotta get to it early enough and not cross-contaminate clothes/gear. 

There's a guy that has a very good demo on youtube, you don't need fancy chemicals, just soap and water to break down the oils. Once it's "in", it's not going anywhere and has to be treated internally (or externaly for itch, but it's temporary relief until the oils break down internally).


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Cleared2land said:


> How do you manage the PI?
> Are you allowed to use a non-selective herbicide to eradicate it?


Roundup does it.


----------



## JohnWhiteCD (Aug 28, 2015)

1spd1way said:


> I am so sensitive to Pi that i think I have the rash now that I have read this thread.
> Technu, ivy dry, and other "cures' really only quite the itch. Benedryl and Gold Bond power is my go-to. Benedryl by mouth and Gold bond topical dries it out and relieves the itch. Cold showers calm things down also.
> I have researched my brains out for the last 40 yrs and still get the rash.


I feel your itch. I’m really quite sensitive to it as well. Has been a life long struggle. The step that has worked for me above anything else is simply a really good soapy lather and scrub in the shower after a ride, etc. It can be a pain especially after a night ride when I just want to go to bed or get something to eat, but the extra few minutes I spend scrubbing seems to make an enormous difference in the number of rashes I get each season. I use Dr. Bronners soap as well, but I’d imagine anything that cuts the oils would do the trick. Towel dry and right into the hamper it goes. If I’m really diligent I strip before entering the house, though that’s quite rare unless I’ve crashed or inadvertently entered a PI patch. 
Good luck for everyone this season!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

If this is a common scenario of trails with a volunteer base reach out for someone who might be qualified such as your land manager, park, rec, natural resources pro etc.... We had a state DNR employee who was qualified including as a purchaser and applications pro work at problematic areas. His work was better than what some people using Roundup did.

Over time our trail area built relationships with MTB riding restoration specialists who also have these skills.

This did not really get rid of PI but it did make things better. The professional help made the trail corridor areas better overall.


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

I had my first experience with Poison Ivy last year, and even though I thought I was being really careful this week in removing some from around my property (thick PVC gloves, multiple layers of clothing, a bucket of water and a bottle of dawn on hand for periodic wash downs) I'm sitting here with some oozing, itchy patches.

The only guaranteed way to get rid of it is to remove it roots and all.

There is a glimmer of hope though there are currently trials underway on treatments for the rash/itch which is believed to be caused by a protein response. Apparently the stage 1 trials are due to complete in December of this year...


----------

